# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Анализ CounterSpy, производитель Sunbelt Software

## Geser

*CounterSpy производитель* *Sunbelt Software*
1. Размер 13 МБ (!!), инсталлятор. После инсталляции требует перезагрузку. После перезагрузки запускает автоапдейт. Занимает в памяти в сумме 35 МБ. Базы занимают почти 6 МБ, причем нет даже и намека на попытки архивации базы. После запуска компьютер стал несколько подтормаживать. Сканирование тоже, скажем так, не быстрое. Зато с анимацией процесса  :Smiley: 
2. Сканирование эталонной системы - лицензионная XP SP2. Сканирование идет весьма медленно (по виду ищет ключи и файлы по именам, причем ключей много и есть очень много вложенных - например, смылс сканирования сотни вложенных ключей несуществующего ключа SOFTWARE\Gator остался для меня загадкой. 
Результаты - файл system32\winlogon.exe был опознан как троян (Trojan.G, если точно), а в файл wowexec.exe оказался SpyWare VX2.Buddy. Кроме того, был найден SpyWare кукиз.
3. Был активирован Active Protection монитор этой программы и на компьютер я напустил кучу "зверей" (набор из тестов предудущей программы). Монитор не заметил ни одной !!! Зато начал активно кричать о подмене стартовой страницы и добавлении URL в Trusted зоны. Появление в памяти классики типа IstBar и 180Solutions прошло незамеченным ... однако через некоторое время монитор очнулся и полезли сообщения сообщение об обнаружении Istbar и SideFind в памяти. Файлы установленных зверей он честно нашел - далеко не все - причина в п.п. 4
4. Файлы ищутся по именам ! Дальше я продолжать анализ не стал  :Smiley:  
Но смеха ради я провел два опыта:
4.1. я создал msorfce.exe в папке common files с текстом внутри "Привет, я злобный SpyWare" - файл тут-же детекировался как backdoor (такой файл описан в базе программы).
4.2. Я переименовал avz.exe в msorfce.exe и положил его в common files - при сканировании в памяти был обнаружен backdoor  :Smiley: 
Цена годичной подписки на этот продукт - 20$
(c)Зайцев Олег

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А теперь прикол: CounterSpy Gets Kudos in Follow-up PC World Review (CounterSpy получает почёт в обзоре журнала PC World)  :Smiley:

----------


## Tra1toR

скажу больше, сейчас я тетсирую прогу SpyCather 2006
так вот, 4 месяца назад она ваще НИЧЕГО неловила, полный бред, смарел статьи в журнале PC world типа выбор редакции... у этих америкосов нах все куплено...такой бред

----------


## Tra1toR

и если проги лабают чисто америкосовские кодеры то такие программы просто можно выкинуть) если потом наши иими не займуться )

----------


## UriF

http://support.dell.com/support/topi...=us&l=en&s=gen

While Dell has tested and recommends Sunbelt Software (Anti-Spyware, Internet Filtering CounterSpy, iHateSpam, and CyberPatrol), Dell makes no warranty, implied or otherwise, regarding the performance or reliability of these products

что бы это значило? "Хотя мы рекоммендуем эти продукты, но ответственности не несем..."

----------


## pig

Правильно. Ответственность несут разработчики продуктов.

----------


## XP user

Простите за маленький офф-топ, но программа сейчас уже весит 57.8 Мб (я про download только). Знаю, потому что меня попросили тестить её.  Причём, что меня ОЧЕНЬ раздражало: до сих пор Update использует IE!?! У меня на IE прокси стоит на удалённый адрес 0.0.0.0; думаю, что не надо объяснить почему... Итак - программа апдейтить не могла, и настроек для изменения этого 'свойства' нет. Значит получается как всегда: то, от чего она должна защищать, и что вызывает наибольшее количество spyware должно быть включено. Чем думают, не знаю. Сразу написал обратно письмо с аргументами. Конец тестирования. ))) P.S.: Анализы и блоги Sunbelt'a неплохие, кстати, в отличии от тех, которые иногда выпускает PC World...  Paul

----------


## Jolly Rojer

До жути напоминает антивирус "Калинина"  :Wink:  Хорошо хоть Мегасаша имел совесть и не брал деньги!  :Wink:  А так сдается мне один в один история повторяется! Ну и соответственно компетенция экспертов "PC World" явно оставляет желать лучшего! ИМХО!

----------

